
Twitch Bans Donald Trump - haunter
https://twitter.com/StreamerBans/status/1277649564930015237
======
haunter
Not available anymore
[https://www.twitch.tv/donaldtrump](https://www.twitch.tv/donaldtrump)

------
hsnewman
Political use of social media is propaganda. I agree with this move.

